# quickest way to dry out coco fibre?



## cbmark

ive had a block upstairs in a bucket since saturday its right next to a rad but its still wet is there a quick way to dry it out :whistling2:


----------



## selina20

Put some on a baking tray and bake it


----------



## cbmark

what gas mark and for how long :lol2:


----------



## selina20

cbmark said:


> what gas mark and for how long :lol2:


Not too high and for about 20 mins. However make sure it dont burn lol. Also make sure people in your house like a soapy smell


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Just take it out and squeeze the water out of it. It soon drys out.


----------



## garlicpickle

get another bucket and squeeze as much water out as you can and put the squeezed stuff into the new bucket.

if it's still too wet, spread a bit out on a baking tray and put it in the oven on a very low heat.


----------



## cbmark

its not dripping with water but its black rather than brown i cant squeeze any out so i will bake it cheers everyone :no1:


----------



## GRB

For this reason, I always just shave off chunks with a knife and then crumble it by hand. Drying it takes far too long unless you need the whole brick.


----------



## peet

microwave is very easy to use to dry it out


----------



## Hedgewitch

cbmark said:


> its not dripping with water but its black rather than brown i cant squeeze any out so i will bake it cheers everyone :no1:


There's a method to squeeze more out.

Take a tea towel (not terry cloth or you'll get coir mixed permanently into the towel), put a handful or two of coir in the middle of it, roll the towel up and then wring it out. Outside for preference.

Alternately, place coir between two newspapers, stamp on them and enjoy.

To get it really dry, just bake the stuff, ether on a baking tray or on a casserole dish with regular stirring.


----------



## Paul c 1

GRB said:


> For this reason, I always just shave off chunks with a knife and then crumble it by hand. Drying it takes far too long unless you need the whole brick.


 
I also use this method, this combined with small amounts of boiling hot kettle water works wonders and you don't end up with boggy,saturated substrate.
-P


----------



## 8and6

a 'safe way'? or one that utilises carbon, sulphur, potassium nitrate and a sprinkling of magnesium for aesthetics? :2thumb:


----------



## Paul c 1

[email protected] said:


> a 'safe way'? or one that utilises carbon, sulphur, potassium nitrate and a sprinkling of magnesium for aesthetics? :2thumb:


 
What does,... using boiled water?
-P


----------



## Hedgewitch

Paul c 1 said:


> What does,... using boiled water?
> -P


I believe that's a mix for gunpowder with magnesium in it to make it sparkle with bright white fire. Basically a safe way as opposed to drying it out with fireworks...


----------



## vivalabam

GRB said:


> For this reason, I always just shave off chunks with a knife and then crumble it by hand. Drying it takes far too long unless you need the whole brick.


I do that, might take a bit longer, but it saves all the cooking, baking, and days of drying out. :lol2:


----------



## popitgoes

im guessing you could use this method of drying out coco fibre 

*YouTube - Eco-Earth 101 Part 2*


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

I just make it up as soon as i get a brick and allow it to dry off naturally, that way when i do need it it's there


----------



## Biggys

I crumble the whole block into a bucket and dripp boiling water into it very slowly until i get it perfect for what i need 
whats left over is kept in the bucket to be used at a later point :2thumb:

Ty


----------



## ducks

Biggys said:


> I crumble the whole block into a bucket and dripp boiling water into it very slowly until i get it perfect for what i need
> whats left over is kept in the bucket to be used at a later point :2thumb:
> 
> Ty


me too. then I have to bake it anyway when I realise the escaped crickets had laid eggs in it :blush:


----------



## Biggys

ducks said:


> me too. then I have to bake it anyway when I realise the escaped crickets had laid eggs in it :blush:


:lol2:


----------

